# Exercise during IVF cycle



## Nickyg26 (Jan 24, 2013)

I am about to start down regulating on the 14th Feb for our second round of IVF.  I used to exercise a lot prior to the fertility treatment starting in June (5-7 hours per week for triathlon training). I have stopped doing triathlons, as I now know that this much exercise isn't good for fertility, but I was wondering what people know about aerobic exercise during a cycle. I really enjoy running, as I run with a club and find it as much a social activity as anything, and cycling.  Exercise helps me de-stress but I have heard that this type of exercise raises adrenaline which may not be good for getting pregnant.  I wouldn't exercise in the 2 ww, it is the period up to this that i am concerned about.  What are people's thoughts and what exercise would people recommend?


----------



## Marti24 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi,

I'm a gym bunny but for my first cycle decided to avoid the gym altogether and just relax.  This time round I'm going to keep gymming up til transfer but tone the intensity down so whilst I can offer no advice to you, like you I'd be really interested to hear what others have to say on this.

Good luck.

x x x


----------



## SarahE83 (Mar 15, 2012)

My clinic said nothing about exercise during my cycle, so I continued with 3-4 sessions of 45 mins on the cross-trainer every week (not quite the same as you I'm sure  ) through DRing and stims, then stopped when we got to EC/ET. It was only later that I realised most say to cut back!


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi all,

Like you I used to run 3/4 times a week and do body pump at the gym twice a week so I was slightly in shock when my clinic told me that is way too much and once DR started I needed to cut down to 3x 1hr sessions,  They told me I needed to change from running to low impact like yoga and pilates, then once stimming starts I need to stop completely.. 
Reason being and it does make sense.... During down reg/stimming you are asking your body to do so much already during treatmemt and changing what it "naturally" wants to do so you want all yor body's energy to be used on shutting itself down and then stimulation. 
Yes, we all know that naturally women do amazing things whilst pregnant and Nell McAndrew/Paula Radcliffe run marathons and training right into heavy pregnancy but then we aren't asking for a normal/natural pregnancy.... 

I must admit, even know I think to myself "will I never train again" and that scares me, I love running and I love going to the gym and it is a social thing to, I was supposed to be doing the Edinburgh marathon in May but I can't keep putting off my chance to have a baby and I would regret it completely if this doesn't work and I look back and think, "was it because I did too much exercise my body wouldn't accept the pregnancy?"

There will be plenty of time to exercise once baba is born to shift the extra weight, and once my pregnancy is established I do intend to get in the gym and do light weights, cardio etc.


Sorry for the long post, essentially I think you need to do what you are happy with and what you know you will look back and think you did all you could and have no regrets....

Good luck to each of you on your journeys & hope my rambling post made some sense


----------



## maggie01 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi, hope you don't mind me asking questions on someone else's post.

My clinic never mentioned anything about exercise.

I am due to start short protocol at the start of my text af which will be the end of February.

I am doing metaft, running and body attack.

I was going to run during stimms, would you not recommend this? I can't see me doing yoga or pilates but thought cutting out attack and metafit and continuing running would be ok.  I just started running again 2 weeks ago and just running 3 miles at the moment.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi maggie

I personally won't be running and believe me from someone who normally does around 25 miles a week that is hard on me, I can't offer any other thoughts other than what I have been told and as long as you are happy to stand by your decision and you believe what you are doing is right then that all you can ask of yourself.

Give your clinic a call and ask what they advise as they are the experts.

I haven't tried Pilates yet either and it scares me completely to be honest, I'm just gonna keep walking my dog which normally is around 2hrs a day anyway, (I have a beagle who normally runs with me but waking it is at the moment ;-))

Good luck and sorry I couldn't help u more xx


----------



## maggie01 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks bambibaby.

I will email the clinic but might just walk during treatment.  Think i will steal neighbours dog to take for a walk so not to look too daft.  

Xx


----------



## Nickyg26 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for all of the replies. I think that I will be sensible and switch to gentler exercise such as walking, swimming (slowly) and yoga. Like maggie1 I will be borrowing someone's dog for walking. Good luck to you all.


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

If any of u live nearby feel free to take my dog, he will go for hours ;-))


----------



## princesspink96 (Oct 1, 2012)

During my last cycle I ran up through most of stimming until my ovaries felt the size of melons!  I definitely won't be doing that this time, I'll go for long walks during dr and stop when stimming.  It's hard feeling like you're losing your fitness level when you work so hard to maintain it, but if it works it'll be worth it and if this cycle unsuccessful then getting superfit again will give me something to try and take my mind off it (I took part in a 10k race 5 days after my bfn last year).

I think bambibaby's comments are correct, our bodies are trying to do enough!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 14, 2012)

I joined a gym called Gymophobics which is a 30 minute circuit using air resistance machines.  I feel better for doing it (I'm on day 3 of buserilin injections) and the gym are aware of what I'm going through and are keeping an eye on me.  I also am walking a bit but am definitely not overdoing it.

Again, my clinic (B'Ham Women's Hospital) didn't mention anything about exercise but I guess, like what's being said, keep it light and don't overdo it.  Our bodies are trying to do enough.

Positive vibes to you all. x


----------



## orient_888 (Jul 8, 2012)

hi ladies

I normally go to the gym 4 times a week, i run 5-7 K, and then do two classes of spinning, and a class of body pump, however once I started my stimms I didn't do any exercise at all, it was very difficult not going to the gym as you do get bloated with all the stims, but i didn't want to ruin my chances and the money invested so far!  

I'm glad i took it easy during stimms, and after 2ww as i have now got my first BFP in IVF.  so please just relax during stimms. you will feel a bit miserable, fat, bloated, irritated, but you need to give yourself the best chances possible.  Keep to very light exercises like walking if you must!


----------



## trying2013 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hope it's going well for you   Very exciting that it's all started.

Did you ever ask your clinic for info on exercise? Like you I'm used to 7ish hours triathlon training a week but we're hoping to start IVF in May and I've been told to cut right back. Apparently exercise can affetct the pituatory gland which can prevent the ovaries from responding during stims. We were told that even three months ahead of time it can have an effect. However, I did some research of scientific literature and there were a few studies withvery contrasting results. Some say exercise is good some bad. The one thing they seem to agree on was no exercise during stimming.

If you're anything like me though, you're tearing your heir out! I don't know what to do with myself. Triathlon was partly what I was throwing myself into to try and forget about it all. I always said that I'd happily give up sport when I got pregnant. I jsut didn't expect to have to give it up for an indefinite period of time which could be years. Depressing!

Good luck with your cycle!
Helen x


----------



## Nickyg26 (Jan 24, 2013)

Helen

I am no expert on this area which is why I wrote the initial post. Finding scientifically proven statistics about a lot of fertility issues is difficult. My clinic didn't say anything about exercise but i responded really badly last time which is why I have really cut back on exercise this time. I have however, like you, read that it is good for conditions such as endometriosis, so who knows what is for the best.  I too was like you, in that the triathlon was taking my mind off things and I thought that the fitter I was the better it would be!  I'm doing some exercise still. I am swimming, but not as far or fast as I did with the tri club and have been getting out for gentle bike rides (my other half is training still so I have been accompanying him on his long runs).  I will train a bit more after the cycle (unless the miracle happens) - I can't imagine summer evenings without some rides on my road bike! I think that the best advice is to do things in moderation and listen to your body.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

My clinic advised me on exercise and said no cardio at all during stims.

The reasons seemed quite obvious after they explained it, but you are making your ovaries unnaturally large and heavy with all the follicles and fluid and the is a very real chance that by bouncing you could twist your ovary and damage it beyond repair.

So, I wouldn't. It shouldn't impact your follicle development, and increased blood flow is beneficial, but if you twist your ovary you're in whole world of pain xx


----------

